# 
Poltava beauty free -       .

----------


## kilov

01.01.10.    -4       
 
           ,  , ,     -  .      : 1-            . 
  .    
       糿.     . ,    ,    ,              .             .     ,     . ,  , ,              -.    .   -      .        -.   ( )    ,   ³ ,       .       ,            ³ .    ,           ,   .      ,               .    ,         ().  쳺 . 
  -4       (»  30.12.2009).               -    -4.      (, )  ,    ,     . 䳿      .            ϳ.                   - Գ (   (90-   )           Գ, - ǳ   --24-    4   )   
     ,     . ,   .               ,    .

----------


## kilov

,    ,   ,  ,  .      ( ).    -   .      (           ).       .    -       (   ).  
 -   (, , -4, )         (   ):
1. ³ (       11- )
2.  ˳
3.  (     г !) 
4.  
5.                (    )
6. ,    .        ( ?    )   . 
7.  (    )      1939  (  11    ,   ). 
        ,  . 
   ,    ,      .      , ,  . ,     .         ,  .        (     ,    ,     )     ,      - (. -).  70-    (   )  ,     1980              ,    ,  璺   . ,        .  -   ()      . 
     . : .    .       ,         .      ,     -3   ;) 
 * (     ,      )                 (  ,     ).           ,   ,       (  ), .        (  ?).        !       .    ,   ,    , *  -,      , -       . ,   ( ,   ϳ  ,    )   ,  ,  .          㳿 ,   .     ,      .      ,     :    ,    ,  .         .

----------


## kilov

.  .      
ϳ  22- ,      .      ,    (     ճ)    (         ))).          -, - (   ,           ,     ,       ). ̳           (    ),  ,        (      ,        ,    ).  
                .      .  ,   ! ,   !,   ,  ,   ().        ,  , ,   ))) 
          .     ,     ,          .   .  . : 
  :

----------


## kilov

.        -.  ,    .   -.  .      .                 .    
          ,      ͳ,   2003              .           .   .      . -,       (      -,  ). -,     ,     -    -      -.    .   볻 .      . .       .      .    , ,     .

----------


## kilov

.   .   .  .    .    
      ,   ,  ,    ,    .          .              ,     ,    ( ,  ,      ).

----------


## kilov

,    , Ⓙ    -, ,        ,   :        . ,      腻    ,    :         ,    .    .     . 
 .  ,               ,        , , ,      ,        .        ,      ,         .        䒿     ,     .     ,       .  , ,        :   
     ?     . ³    ,     (              ).     ,     ,     ,     -     .     ,    (  ,    ),        ,             ,     ,     .    
   ,      ?   ()
    ,     볺      .

----------


## kilov

,  ,      .   ,  ,    ,            .         .  
    .   ,  , , *  *,        ,      .      ,  ,  볿,            .    
    .  ,    ʳ ?    :

----------


## GLOOMEROK

...       :)

----------


## kilov

.  . ,           2010 .  
,  ,       ,    ,           .               .      ,   ,        :                     ()    _  -    1,4 ,   ( ),  -1939 (romko_suc)_

----------


## nickeler

*kilov*, -  !      .     ,   ...     ,   ,       ,  ϳ,    ...   ...        ...

----------


## LAEN

> ,    ʳ ?    :

      ,    :)

----------


## kilov

> ,    :)

  , LAEN,  ,  ,   ( 
    ,     )
  ,  , ?

----------


## LAEN

*kilov*,    .       ) 
,      ʳ )

----------


## kilov

:  
̳ .    (  1980      ).      .  -           .  
     ,   ,   ,  .  
 -  . , ̳!

----------

__   ,      .   ,   , ,    - .    -,        ,        .   -    ! ,   ).    

> "Mee  ca pa py i   op cio a ao Kie. Mee  ca pa py e oco ci oco ca ooo y.  e xoy oca oo c a ao eai  poa cxoc. Moe po y ycoo e aax a i e Geist. yaa oic, cyia peea iiooi. Capi ci pyxi a aiiii pei a co ace i  ace xa - oe  ocoa?" _(. , "- ")_

  
   ֳ  .      !   2004 ,  ,   ,  .      
  ,   ,          ,   . , .... 
    ,     ,           .    ,     (???),        ,     ,        ,    ...).         - - ? .          ! !

----------

:  
 : 
  ,   kilova,  1952 .  (  !   !) 
  .
  ,           ,    ).          .

----------

,      .     .        . (      ,  ).
  . 
    .       .   
      :    
      :

----------

-  :  
 (   ,       .    :             )  
    :      
      -          
   (  )    - ""  ,  -   .

----------


## laithemmer

! ,   ,   .       !        ?   .     ......:)

----------


## Sky

> .....

----------


## AlexDS

*kilov*, **,   , , ! :)

----------


## Pugovka

> *kilov*, **,   , , ! :)

     !   ,    ,   ,      :)))

----------


## LAEN

- 100%  ,   .   
.

----------


## LAEN

,         ( )   .
  -       . .     - . .

----------

! ͳ    (   ),  -     .    ,       .       ,      ,     .
 ,  ""  ,  "  "  -    .
  .
   ,   :" ".   .

----------


## Elvi$

,    http://map.navigator.pl.ua/#x:30280:...2:inf:3i9z7ifk   ,          :D

----------


## AlexDS

*Elvi$*, - ,       .   .

----------


## crazyastronomer

.      -  , .   ,  ,       ?     .      ,  .    ? ,     .   

> - 100%  ,   .

    ,     (1900).    ,    ,        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  ""  ,  "  "  -    .
>   .

        .          ((

----------


## LAEN

http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/15022.html

----------

> .      -  , .

  
  ,        ,      "":)).           .    .   ,   . ,     .      -       ,    ?

----------

,     / ' /     ,   
  ( -,       ,    ):

----------

, ,   .       ,  .  ,  ,     ..   ³       - 9 .  ,   ,       .
,      -   ,   .   - , , :   .  .

----------


## AlexDS

> - , , :   .

      ...       .         (  )  ,          ,         )))

----------


## RAMM

> 

      .    . .

----------


## AlexDS

> .

  ?  -  -  .     .
        -     ... , ...

----------


## RAMM

> ?

       .  .

----------


## LAEN

,  ,  ,   .  http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/15228.html

----------


## LAEN

,       http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/15598.html

----------


## laithemmer



----------

,      .  , ,  ...
               (      ).       )

----------


## LAEN



----------


## laithemmer

> ,      .  , ,  ...

     .       (      ), ,       ,      ,   ,   .  ,     .   ,    .
      (!!!:)     (   ) ,   -    .        ,      ,     ,      ,         .
     -     ...   - ,

----------


## nickeler

> - ,

    )))

----------


## rasta-koy

,       -   :- ))     ?

----------

*LAEN*,    .    ,     (  *rasta-koy*,    .
      ,     .   )

----------


## nickeler

> .

   ))   , ...   ,      ,            .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,     .   )

  !!!   :- ))

----------


## laithemmer

> ,     (

     .   ...       .

----------

> ,            .

  
   -   ,   -   ,     ,     (    ), , "  "

----------


## LAEN

> LAEN,    .

    :)

----------


## RESIDENT

?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

!   ...  "-"  "+"

----------

ʳ "-"      ""  : http://kilov.livejournal.com/1121.html

----------


## Merry Corpse

'

----------


## Uspeh_88

!

----------

